# Amazing Petco/Petsmart Haul



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all, so the video is a few AMAZING betta I found, I made two pairs and have an extra dt pk male as well as a pineapple ct girl who is not in the video. In the video you will also see the Maine **** cat I adopted! 

Aside from these, I got petcos silk plants, about 8 of them, because they were on sale for $2 each! They're normally $5. I also got a 150 wt heater for $24 for petsmart. Pretty sweet! They had jugs of water conditioner that were normally $40, for $12, and some other crazy deals, but since I'm up to my ears in water conditioner, I passed.

Girls in the video: hmpk cellphane girl, and what looks like a regular pk black girl, but looks like she might have some crowntail in her as well. 

Boys: Melano hm dt boy (mislabeled so he was 6.99!) cellphane and red marble hm pk boy (also mislabeled so he was 6.99!) and a piebald, white dragon boy with some teal//blue marbling on his fins.



http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3614.mp4


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Jealous! So cute!
I was supposed to get a new betta today too but the shipment is late, so I'm going to have to wait and go tomorrow.

Your cat is absolutely gorgeous, I love Maine ***** - It's awesome when people adopt adult cats, everyone always wants a kitten it seems and it's so sad how long some of the older ones stay in shelters for. I adopted mine when he was just over a year old and he is the most loving cat ever, and he had never been in an actual home before mine. If I could adopt every betta and cat around I probably would lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

This girl is 5. I didn't want to have to vaccinate, train, and spay if I didn't have to lol! She is so great, she is constantly in my lap and patrolling the house, she's really playful and doesn't bother my bettas at all! She likes to watch the goldy though, I think she thinks he'd make a good snack. She's about 15 lbs.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am jealous of that red marble plakat, the dorsal fin looks like the one Faron had.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I had been looking at that first girl, lol. does she have a really long dorsal?

p.s. wanna meet the kitty, she looks so soft


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Loveeee that piebald boy! Greentea I swear you always find the prettiest fish. How'd you have room for all these cuties? Lots of empty tanks to have fun with?


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

That melano male is drool-worthy!!! That cellophane female is beautiful too! Heck they are all awesome!


----------



## jterrero (Feb 19, 2012)

nice finds


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolute steals! How many betta's are you at now?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

beautiful fishies
I think petco prices their bettas pretty high
I wanna steal your main ****


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

dem males! they're all amazing! O_O i love the black's fins! <3 and the first boy's spot is adorable!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i want to cuddle the kittyyy


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

One in awhile petco do get nice fish.
I've bought a few from there


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel like I sound like a morbidly obese 15 year old boy in that video. Is that what I sound like? 

I think the hmpk piebald and cellophane girl will be spawned soon. They fell in love on the car-ride home and he's built quite the nest, the girl keeps coming to check it out but he chases her off to build more. What a butthead.

Literally all I've done today is fish stuff, and video games. For about 12 hours. Kitty comes and jumps on my lap every hour or so for some snuggles. So is sooo soft. Kitty is now PASSED OUT by the heater. I named her Moccasin. 

And yeah Tisia she has longgg ventrals! Like a boy.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Kitty goes nom nom times when you leave lol... Just kidding.... Cute kritters you have there.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Funny... When I saw the piebald hmpk guy at petco I was like that looks familiar....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330456803

But I like mine more and he has better fins and spine. Hooray for less money!

Thanks Mike!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

mattoboy said:


> Absolute steals! How many betta's are you at now?


Uh, 6 boys, and 12 girls or so? The girl are all in a sorority, but a few of them are going to a new home, and I will be getting 2 more boys soon as well as a few females from profish. I'm trying to keep fish I want to spawn.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah how's your breeding going.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Uh, 6 boys, and 12 girls or so? More boys soon as well as a few females from profish. *I'm trying to keep fish I want to spawn.*


I think I have trouble with this the most! LOL

You have beautiful fish and your DT's amaze me. I have now bought three new males from a AB breeder and they I didnt even have plans to breed them so now I must get rid of them unfortunately. One is a full dragon scale and the others are HM and HMPK dragon. I have to sell them now to at least get somewhat of my money's worth. It's terrible lol. Well that is it for my little fish rant. I get carried away so much.

I really like that black DT male. And the female is a PK so that is a good pair so they aren't both DT.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

The Dt your not looking for the f1
Your chasing the second generation
Little tip
Cross hm female to a Dthm male
Prize money
F1
But reject f2 hm


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Your kitty is so cute!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Your kitty is so cute!


lol
yeah screw the fishys
we wanna see more of kitty.
those eyes pulled on my heart. i has to hear her meow. my current kitty sounds like a Halloween kitty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

btw, if that black girl doesn't work out for you, I have a couple that you could borrow, lol. 

there was a black spotted boy who color wise would have gone great with that female you got me, but he was really weirdly shaped. definitely think you got the best that was available there, lol


----------

